# Muay Thai tattoo [Sak Yant ink]



## EMT

So I've got my first Thai Sak Yant tattoo "Eight Directions" on my left arm and I've decided to write a post about yantra tattooing. Sak Yant is more than just a tattoo. It has over 2000 yo traditions and it is deeply rooted in the Buddhist religion. All Sak Yant patterns are also aesthetically pleasing.

Muay Thai tattoo


----------



## Buka

That's one hell of a tattoo.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

How the heck do you find someone good enough with detail to get that accurate, unless you go to someone who can read that script?

I never got around to getting a tattoo. I've liked the idea since my 20's, but never came across something important or meaningful enough to want permanent.


----------



## EMT

gpseymour said:


> How the heck do you find someone good enough with detail to get that accurate, unless you go to someone who can read that script?
> 
> I never got around to getting a tattoo. I've liked the idea since my 20's, but never came across something important or meaningful enough to want permanent.



Yes, I am training in Thailand right now. It's easier to get one on your back but it's possible to get smaller Eight Directions tattoo on your arm with the same level of details


----------



## Tames D

I like it.


----------



## drop bear

Are you doing it with the stick and ink. Or getting a guy with a gun?


----------



## EMT

*Thai Dragon tattoo *

Thai tattoo symbols and meanings


----------



## hoshin1600

Hey @EMT , I just got back from Thailand to the US about 5 days ago. I also have a sak yant. I have the traditional 9 peak mountain one on the center of my back up near the neck. 
For those that dont know these tattoo were originally for the warrior class as a protection prayer and good luck charm to keep them safe in battle. Right now the tattoos can be done by the traditional monk but I read that was very unsanitary because there is no regulation. So I went with the tattoo shop with a Arjun or master who trained under the monks but the shop holds American standards for hygiene.  The tattoos have to be "activated" by the monk or Arjun with a prayer and short ceremony for them to have their power.


----------



## hoshin1600

this is my tattoo right after it was done


----------



## Gerry Seymour

hoshin1600 said:


> View attachment 22703 this is my tattoo right after it was done


Nice ink. I always wanted some, but never found anything that "spoke" to me.


----------



## Dirty Dog

It's not Muay Thai, but this is my right arm.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> It's not Muay Thai, but this is my right arm.
> View attachment 22704


Very nice.


----------

